

Is there only 2 domains with ".post" extension? - rsiqueira
http://dig.do/top-sites-in-postal/

======
rsiqueira
Google is not indexing sites with .post extension, when searching for
"site:.post" there are no results. So it's not easy way to know if is there
any other .post domain. I could only find "www.posteitaliane.post" and
"www.ems.post".

